# First Harvest: Barney's Farm Liberty Haze - 88 days flowering



## Amaximus (Jun 20, 2012)

_<Excerpt from my journal, I just wanted to share my first harvest - How did I do trimming for a first timer?>_

Ok, I finally got it done. I harvested my first plant!
It took me over 2 hours (LOL) to do the single plant but I had a ball doing it. Had myself a 6 pack of Corona, smoked a few bowls and listened to some music.
Although I could see where this could get real tiresome after a few plants at a time.

I just wished I waited for a cooler day. I just sat in my grow room with no A/C and sweltered. I must've lost 5 pounds. (Had to be done this way, my son is on summer vacation and I couldn't do this with the door open so.......................)

Liberty Haze and some bud shots before touching her. (that sounds dirty)
View attachment 2220781View attachment 2220782View attachment 2220783View attachment 2220784

Liberty Haze and some bud shots after snipping off all the big fan leaves:
View attachment 2220785View attachment 2220786View attachment 2220787View attachment 2220788

The lone wolf (Who needs fan leaves, they only block light! Hahaha)
View attachment 2220789

The aftermath:
View attachment 2220790View attachment 2220791

The.......... End. _Fin_.
View attachment 2220792



I did not take wet weight. I don't really care what it weighs wet. I'll get back to ya's with what the harvest was after it has dried & cured.

PS - Anyone else harvest any Liberty Haze yet? Just curious because I haven't found a single grow to completion with this strain prior to mine.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good growing my friend congratulations!


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks a bunch bullwinkle. Let's hope I got drying/curing down. I can't wait to have a taste!


----------



## EliteGuru (Jun 21, 2012)

What lighting was used ?


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jun 21, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Thanks a bunch bullwinkle. Let's hope I got drying/curing down. I can't wait to have a taste!


 Be patient my friend and I'm sure you'l get the hang of drying and curing then you'll be quite pleased and stoned.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 21, 2012)

EliteGuru said:


> What lighting was used ?


Vegged under 300+ watt CFL & flowered with Blackstar 180w & Blackstar 240w LED panels, drawing around 275+ true watts.



bullwinkle60 said:


> Be patient my friend and I'm sure you'l get the hang of drying and curing then you'll be quite pleased and stoned.


After 12 weeks of flowering I have plenty of patience, It's the home stretch baby! I just hope I end up with nice smelling, smooth hitting dank. I'd hate to go all this way and fuck up the cure. But I've got my hygrometers all ready so hopefully this won't be a big deal.

Next week another haze will be coming down, then I'll be waiting on 2 more that are lagging behind. Then probably a GDP and sweet black angel soon after. Looks like I'll be getting plenty of practice.

Thanks for joining in guys. Stay high.


----------



## BUCKET (Jun 22, 2012)

did you top this plant or anything?


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 22, 2012)

BUCKET said:


> did you top this plant or anything?


Yes, I topped the harvested LH as well as 3 others about three to four weeks into veg. Other than topping them all once, that is all I did to them.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 22, 2012)

You did very well and they look really nice. Ur gonna have some great smoke! Payoff for all ur hard work, research, time and energy, etc! So.... if WE don't hear from you for a lil while I'mma go a head and use THAT for ur smoke report , bc those beauties look yummy!

Great job!


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 22, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> You did very well and they look really nice. Ur gonna have some great smoke! Payoff for all ur hard work, research, time and energy, etc! So.... if WE don't hear from you for a lil while I'mma go a head and use THAT for ur smoke report , bc those beauties look yummy!
> 
> Great job!


Lol. Thanks. I can't wait to jar them up and start curing them. I was worried that my buds might be fluffy and dry too fast but I checked them earlier and they're dense & moist. I'm happy so far. I'll tell ya one thing, growing is addictive!


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

lemme know how they turn out tasting etc..and potency.. i like barney farm seeds


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

hoping to have my pics up tomorow so i can show my oh god babies


----------



## Garm (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 24, 2012)

Tossed the buds into jars today to start curing. I'll take a nibble in about a week and see where we stand.

I've _tasted _some popcorn buds since I chopped but needless to say they're a little harsh so I'm not even going to get into a smoke report until after the cure. I will say however that I got a nice functional head high and the fucking giggles like a kid. Also got a bad case of the munchies. lol.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 25, 2012)

_<Another excerpt from my grow journal. Had some mildew problems and gave these three plants a h2o2 wash after the chop. If interested in more details on my grow or how I got to where I am my grow journal is linked at the bottom of all my posts. For now, here are some quick photos after harvesting three more yesterday.>_

Just wanted to post some quick photos from yesterday...

The plants hanging in the tent, drying, after their h2o2 soak, before being trimmed. I will _never _hang them like this before trimming again. What a pain in the ass. All the leaves hung upside-down and stuck to the buds. What a hassle.
View attachment 2227370


The three Liberty Haze mostly trimmed and drying. Today I'll give them a fast manicuring and re-hang them. I ran out of time yesterday. It is hard to see, But on the left side behind the bag is a jar with the curing bud from the first plant harvest. Oh yes, Thanks to _puffenuff _for the hanging tip. What a breeze!
View attachment 2227372View attachment 2227373View attachment 2227374


Four very sad, very empty pots. But not for long!
View attachment 2227375


----------



## allwx (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice. I just got some LH from Barney's, and plan to grow them in September. It's too hot here now.

You say you topped the plants. Could you describe how you topped them? Which node? 

Did you do any other pruning, such as supercropping?


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 28, 2012)

allwx said:


> Very nice. I just got some LH from Barney's, and plan to grow them in September. It's too hot here now.
> 
> You say you topped the plants. Could you describe how you topped them? Which node?
> 
> Did you do any other pruning, such as supercropping?


Thanks. The LH appears to be a nice strain. I've only taken a few samples since the chop and through the first week of cure but it is already smooth and has a pleasant head high that still makes my skull feel like it weighs 10 pounds. heh. Just keep in mind this strain has a long flower time. I think i went 13 or 14 weeks. I even switched the lighting down to 11/13 towards the end to finish them off.

I just topped them. Minor pruning after I topped them to lollipop them a little bit. But that is all. No doubt they would take well to supercropping. Nice sturdy strain.


----------



## jgavones (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, im 21 days into flower with my liberty haze. I only grew 1 seed from my 5 pack its not where i thought it should be from the advertised 60 to 65 day flower time. How many seeds did you grow and how many differant phenotypes did you have?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 3, 2012)

jgavones said:


> Hi, im 21 days into flower with my liberty haze. I only grew 1 seed from my 5 pack its not where i thought it should be from the advertised 60 to 65 day flower time. How many seeds did you grow and how many differant phenotypes did you have?


I grew out all five of my Liberty haze seeds which only showed one sativa dominant phenotype. I found flower times to be _much _longer than advertised. Mine took anywhere from 88 days to 91.


----------



## jgavones (Jul 3, 2012)

Ya mine is Definatly sativa dominant. Is the sativa the best pheno that you grew from your five seeds?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 3, 2012)

jgavones said:


> Ya mine is Definatly sativa dominant. Is the sativa the best pheno that you grew from your five seeds?


Sativa dom was the only pheno that showed with my five girls. Nice lemony smell, smooth head high, long flower time.


----------



## jgavones (Jul 3, 2012)

Everything about them sounds great but the flower time. I have eight clones of the one plant that i grew in with thirty hybrids that finish in 60 to 65 days. The problem is i have to harvest the whole room at once. The only hope i have is im growing them hydro and they tend to finish sooner than soil grows. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rustafa (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice grow man! Jealous wish i had patience like you. One time i hung plant with leaves on it to dry needless to say never again lol.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 7, 2012)

Liberty Haze Smoke Report for those interested: *https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/543233-barneys-farm-liberty-haze-smoke.html#post7679944*


----------



## m30aps (Jan 11, 2013)

hi i to am growing liberty haze, barneys say 60-65 days flowering im 1 day over this they dont look done to me, where did you get 88 days from, your prob wright though as mine are full of white pistols, thanks help


----------



## Coenponsen (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine is slowly turning red. First the stamms and now the leaves, flowering is not slowing down however.


----------



## cornbread329 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just purchased Liberty Haze Seeds. Has anyone grown the 9 week pheno? How is the yield for the sativa pheno? I will be using a 1000W hps and a 240w blackstar led for flower but I'm hoping to switch to a 400watt induction light for the next flower cycle.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Feb 16, 2013)

looks like you've got a couple small flaws and deficiencies, but who doesnt on their first go around! looks dank, any #'s on the final weight?


----------



## DeceiverZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Great job man! 


From a 10 pack of Fem seeds I noticed there were 2 distinct phenotypes. 1 which was Sativa dominant and the other clearly more Indica with a much shorter stretch and denser compact buds. The Sativa dominant one will easily stretch to 40" when flowered at approx 10" under 600W HPS and STILL have slightly "fluffy" buds. They both have similar smell -although I felt like my dry room smelled of fresh cut wheat grass instead of the usual dank bud smell. Both pheno's provided strong head highs and I also flowered to exactly 88 days before chop. Hairs turned slightly brownish orange upon drying but the appeal is in the smell and taste. After a cure you can distinctly smell an underlying lime and fruit smell that leaves your mouth watering. 

Enjoy your harvest!


----------



## flynny83 (Mar 24, 2013)

got to be the worst plant i have seen so far on this forum!!! youll get a fat 10bag of that badboy!!


Amaximus said:


> _<Excerpt from my journal, I just wanted to share my first harvest - How did I do trimming for a first timer?>_
> 
> Ok, I finally got it done. I harvested my first plant!
> It took me over 2 hours (LOL) to do the single plant but I had a ball doing it. Had myself a 6 pack of Corona, smoked a few bowls and listened to some music.
> ...


----------



## Sativied (Mar 24, 2013)

lol at previous poster... you signed up to post that?

Anyway, I'm growing the LH from BF right now. From the first 5 only 4 germinated, from the second batch of 5 seeds 4 germinated. Pretty bad start, but they are doing ok atm. Just switched to hydroponics so I hope they grow to be stronger and able to adjust to changes. 

I smoked (vaped actually) it at Barneys a few times now, it's not very special but very satisfying nevertheless. 

Enjoy and congrats with the results!


----------

